# Louisiana Pepper Butter:



## Roxy (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m looking for a hot and spicy shrimp recipe that is served at a favorite restaurant that we go to. 

If anyone has a tried and true recipe for it with a picture, can you please post it?

Here is a description of it on their menu:

A half dozen jumbo shrimp sautéed in our Louisiana Pepper Butter.

This is what the sauce looks like from the restaurant. We ordered it and brought it home awhile back. Here are pictures of the sauce before and after it’s heated up.


----------

